

Banish TSA with this petition - Help - danielschonfeld
http://wh.gov/fx0D

======
dalke
No. The insistence on "innovative private companies" is not the solution. The
solution is that the level of airport security needs to be made through
public, transparent decision making. This may be the TSA. This may be boring
private companies. This may be something else. But this petition is useless.

